
Nobody Knows What Lies Beneath New York City - hourislate
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2017-08-10/nobody-knows-what-lies-beneath-new-york-city
======
jandrese
The title of the article seems incorrect. No one person has a complete picture
of what is underground in NYC, but everything is accounted for somewhere.

One thing not addressed in the article is how that map is kept up to date.
Work is constantly happening in the city and any map will decay with time. It
is likely a full time job keeping the map current.

